# Berkley Pro Spec Chrome pricing



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Has it always been the price it is now ?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

pcbtightlines said:


> Has it always been the price it is now ?


No. Berkley has gone crazy with their pricing. I liked the blaze orange in 16lb test. I’ll just use up what I have and go back to Sufix Tri.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok thanks …significantly more expensive than Sufix Tritanium.


----------

